# Miracle Grow Hydroponics



## The Unknown (Jul 11, 2008)

I was thinking on making a hydroponics system and was wondering if miracle gro would be good or ok to use in the water? I don't have any place near me that sells hydroponics nutes and I don't want to order them online. Is there any types of nutes that I could find at places like Walmart, Lowes, or Menards like miracle gro which would work in a hydroponics system?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never tried it and probably never would but if your desperate google has tha answers. I know i have seen hydro recipes based on MG before.

Good Luck


----------



## The Unknown (Jul 11, 2008)

Guess I'll try it and see what happens I have a couple of other nutes that I think I will throw in also. I'm thinking on using some lawn fertilizer 12-12-12 like 1 tsp to start with and I'm going to try a manure teabag using horse manure and alfalfa meal teabag in it to to make sure that they have plenty of food.


----------



## Knally (Jul 11, 2008)

Try to find Alaska brand nutrients if you can. I don't have experience with them, but I've seen them at the Hydro store.

Lilly Miller -- Alaska Brand

Then lo and behold, the local Walmart here actually carries these plus Superthrive and all kinds of other organic soil and soilless mediums. Guess we have a lot of need for those here...agriculturally speaking.

If your Walmart doesn't carry them, go to your local Ace or other hardware store or gardening center. You'd be surprised what you can find when you look.

Walmart also carries HO T5's and HPS bulbs.

Good luck. Go Green...Grow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow dude you got a sweet walmart, they aren't all that good


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 11, 2008)

unknown you go by the ppm's for hydro and pH is extremely important. You will need a meter for both of these things. Hydro is very sensitive to increases in both, it's not like soil where you can just throw some organic stuff in there and hope it works.


----------



## Earl (Jul 11, 2008)

All miracle grow attempts end up failing.

To grow hydro you must have micro nutrients
that are not in Miracle grow.

That is why you need "hydro nutes".

Your plant will quickly die,
when you start to flower.
.


----------



## happyhigh (Jul 11, 2008)

try making your own tea from worm castings,blood meal,bone meal and whatever else you can find. since I started using this in my Hydro Hempy buckets I have had explosive growth and alot cheaper than other nutes, plus no mail order(for the paranoid pot heads like me lol).


----------



## Earl (Jul 11, 2008)

What media are you using in the HBs?


----------



## Celticman (Jul 12, 2008)

Use Schultz Bloom Plus as your bloom (it's 10-54-10, with micro's). Use thier regular plant food as your veg.
Make sure you get a ppm meter and a ph meter.
BTW- all the above can be found at your nieghborhood Menard's.
and it says "for most hydroponic systems use 2-3tsp. per 10 gallons" right on it.

You don't have to use $$$ nutes to produce huge dense buds. Just feed your plants what they need, and that is the correct nutes..... not necessarally a certain brand or product.

C-Man


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

Celticman said:


> You don't have to use $$$ nutes to produce huge dense buds. Just feed your plants what they need, and that is the correct nutes..... not necessarally a certain brand or product.
> 
> C-Man


Why don't you join our Hydro Nutrient Challenge?

And then you can prove that statement.


----------



## Skrufgrower (Jun 18, 2012)

Use Schultz Bloom Plus as your bloom (it's 10-54-10, with micro's)

WOW!! 54 thats insane. I think I'll give that a try! Ive been using Ace hardware brand. Exactly the same as MG. And just about every other water salouble chemical fertalizer. I use it for seeds in dirt. After meeting some one who has been growing with MG in both "dirt" and hydro, i belive i'm gona give it a try. From what he was telling me using MG in a hydro system is quicker than dirt, and has a higher yeild. This guy has been growing like this longer than I have been alive. I guess there wasnt a huge market 40 years ago so he made due with MG.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 18, 2012)

The Unknown said:


> Guess I'll try it and see what happens I have a couple of other nutes that I think I will throw in also. I'm thinking on using some lawn fertilizer 12-12-12 like 1 tsp to start with and I'm going to try a manure teabag using horse manure and alfalfa meal teabag in it to to make sure that they have plenty of food.


I use the horse manure, I get a panty hose crush the manuer put it in the foot section and tie it closed. I put a small rock in there and it sinks to the bottom. Use only old horse crap has to be white, 1/8 th cup per gallon and I change it out everytime I change out the res. I clean the res every ten days during veg and every 7 days during flower. Great stuff, dont use cow manuer use horse. Good luck


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2012)

miracle grow is no good because it supplies a large amount of its nitrogen as urea it is designed for soil 
also it lacks sufficient secondary and trace elements 
it is possible to buy raw hydro nutrients in bulk direct from suppliers if you want to be buying 25-50 kg sacks of A+B at a time

it is also possible to find regular plant foods that does supply nitrogen as nitrates, calcium , potassium nitrates etc
plat food designed for orchids often will use nitrates directly instead of urea because orchids need food to be instantly available, still even orchid food is designed for soil and would lack trace elements which are abundant in soil , you would still need to add Epsom salts cal mag etc, 
avoid any soil designed food that contains urea in hydroponics, urea needs to be broken down by microbes that would be present in soil, but are not present in hydro

using a liquid hydro food like canna / vitalink / dutch master etc etc makes a great deal of sense and avoids many potential problems
although i have not used 1 part foods myself like ionic grow/blow, i have seen good results from the most basic designed HYDRO foods 
trying to save money by using soil designed foods in hydro is not a wise move 

peace


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2012)

Two things to keep in mind.
1) Miracle Gro uses urea nitrogen. this will not show up on a TDS meter. 
2) You will be lacking the "unspoken macros": calcium, magnesium, sulfur, as well as some micros. 
So to make it work you'll need to supplement those ions. Might as well mix a complete salt fert at that point, unless it's a novelty grow. cn


----------



## Mike Young (Jun 18, 2012)

Dyna gro! Its cheap & easy (1 part) and I believe it's probably one of the only no-nonsense options our there. I only wish I would've tried it sooner. Although I suppose it doesn't get any cheaper than horsie poo, lol.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do Cannabis cultivators still use miracle grow? I understand using it when there weren't too many fertilizers available but most of the nutrients you pick up at your local hydro shop today were tested and manufactured for Cannabis cultivation, meaning they designed this shit specifically for marijuana! If you still use miracle grow successfully then " good for you!" but I'd rather just buy some soil or hydro nutes that were designed to grow cannabis.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jun 18, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Why do Cannabis cultivators still use miracle grow? I understand using it when there weren't too many fertilizers available but most of the nutrients you pick up at your local hydro shop today were tested and manufactured for Cannabis cultivation, meaning they designed this shit specifically for marijuana! If you still use miracle grow successfully then " good for you!" but I'd rather just buy some soil or hydro nutes that were designed to grow cannabis.


Miracle gro will not work with hydroponics because the nutrients are in the wrong form. If you want cheap, high quality, no frills hydroponic fertilizer buy in bulk from a professional outfit like CropKing: http://www.cropking.com/HydroponicSupplies/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=264_265&zenid=8b3ee8bc112a7eed58bdca0124466fdc


----------



## zem (Jun 18, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> miracle grow is no good because it supplies a large amount of its nitrogen as urea it is designed for soil
> also it lacks sufficient secondary and trace elements
> it is possible to buy raw hydro nutrients in bulk direct from suppliers if you want to be buying 25-50 kg sacks of A+B at a time
> 
> ...


theres someone someone who knows  what he's talking about. I use fertilizers in bulk parts + micro nutes mix. nitrates only for hydro, my mixture is made of the following:
calcium nitrate, potassium nitrate, mono-potassium phosphate, magnesium sulfate(epsom salt), trace element mix, and phosphoric acid. Results are awesome, and I perfectly control feeding. 
as for Miracle Grow, I actually tried it on my very first grow, it was bad, plants were unhappy until i got hydroponic fertilizers...


----------

